# Boot Problem



## LORDTEK (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello,

I installed FreeBSD on alongside MS Windows 7 without boot process. Because after FreeBSD installation, I installed ubuntu 14.04. I though ubuntu will prompt it automatically. Now I can use both MS Windows7 and ubuntu 14.04 with ubuntu's grub boot manager. But I also want to reach and use FreeBSD too.

What can I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2016)

Edit the Grub configuration.  In general: Thread gpt-multiboot.49055.


----------



## LORDTEK (Jan 28, 2016)

```
menuentry 'FreeBSD' --class UNIX --class BSD {
  set root="(hd0,msdos4)"
  kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
```
I just add this code into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
Ubuntu 14.04 uses *osprober *and osprober declares Operating Systems as msdos. So I used msdos rather than *gpt*
Finally my installation partition was *sda4*. So I used it's number (4).


----------

